# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Freedom Castle >  Pakistan Cricket Team in a turmoil again

## sikandar107

*When I switched on TV for the news update today morning, the first shocking news was that of Matching Fixing Allegations on Pakistani Cricket Team now playing their 4th Test at Lords in England.

For quite sometime, the performance of this talented bunch of cricketers was far below the average.  They were completely white wahsed in Australia some six months in all the series T-20, One dayers and Test.  They were looking so pathetic all along.   I am personally a great fan of Pakistani Cricket Team.  Even so last year when they won the T20 World Cup, my predictions came true which I had made even much before people have thought about it.  Saira would bear the testimony of my predictions.  And from there the sliding down started.

Matching fixing allegations (I do not know how far it is true) is a curse to Pakistani Cricket Team.  PCB must do something concrete to curb this.  Somehow I feel PCB is not very stable to stick on to their decisions in penalising the tainted players.  They had sacked Kamran Akma, Shoib Mallik, Mohd. Yusuf et al.  But again I was surprised that they were reincluded.  What the hell !!  And after return, Shoib Mallik was a spent force.  Mohd. Yusuf is doing nothing.

It was hearting to see the great potentials of Amir, Asif and Saeed Ajmal in bowling and a rising start of just 19 called Umar Akmal.  But I am shocked to see that Amir and Asif is under the scanner of Scotland yard on the match fixing allegations.  Salman Butt is also getting framed.  And the price is Pounds 1,50,000.

Thats it ?? Is Pakistan's self respect and worth as a country is only Pounds 150000?  Do these guys forget that they represent a country as its Ambassador when they tour abroad?  

I was so happy when they had beaten England convincingly in the 3rd Test and brought this Test Series to 2-1 level.  And I was damn happy again when they made England to kneel down at 55-5 on the 1st day of the 4th Test at Lords.  But Gawddddddddd............  I was angry, disappointed and disgusted when I saw Chris Broad and Trott hitting centuries taking England 356-7 and finally they were all out at 446.  I saw Pakistan reeling down to 10-3 and I switched off the TV.  Later on I got to know that Pakistan were all out at a shameful total of 74.  And this is the 2nd time happening in this Test Series when they were bundled out at a total below 100.  Is this Pakistani team so weak?  What the hell?

No No.. I strongly feel they must be severely punished if the allegations turn to a fact and PCB must act as a strong body leaving behind their sloppy approach.

I feel so sorry for the cricket loving my friends in Pakistan and I pray that something will come out so that these set of unfaithful cricketers will be shown their worth and way.*

----------


## Tulip

Well I can't say much here as I am not a cricket fan but I do know that our team is one of the best teams and If the allegations are true thn it's high time for them to get punished.

----------

